# dbs talk club member



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

How do you become a dbstalk club member?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


Chris,

I renewed my talk club membership a week or so ago when I got the reminder.

But I just noticed that I have the rotating ads and my mailbox is full.

I would have sent this as a PM, but I can't till I clean out the outbox.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

lucky13 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I renewed my talk club membership a week or so ago when I got the reminder.
> 
> ...


I don't see any issues with your account.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Lucky, I also checked, I agree with Chris.

But now is a good time to mention that you can archive your PM's.

Bottom of inbox screen gives you three options. (see picture, options highlighted in blue)

Now I did find a glitch trying to archive over a thousand messages. But non-staff would never encounter that glitch.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I am also having the issue with renewing club membership. I renewed last week before it expired and I have my PayPal receipt but my membership still expired.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

longrider said:


> I am also having the issue with renewing club membership. I renewed last week before it expired and I have my PayPal receipt but my membership still expired.


My account got straightened out, but it took an extra day or two.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

My renew went perfectly  I'm on board for 2 more years. The information received here is priceless so I'm more than happy to support the Forum :sunsmile:


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Update to my previous post: Sometime today the issues got straightened out and I am in the club again


----------



## mnMark (Jun 8, 2008)

I just added a 2yr club membership for the first time. What's the average time-to-activate for the membership? Right now, I'm still a 'new member' without the Club designation.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

mnMark said:


> I just added a 2yr club membership for the first time. What's the average time-to-activate for the membership? Right now, I'm still a 'new member' without the Club designation.


Mark, you may need to archive some of those excessive posts! 

:lol:


----------



## mnMark (Jun 8, 2008)

Nick said:


> Mark, you may need to archive some of your excess posts!


Hehe...yea 

Not a big poster, but have been playing with the CEs for a while. I love the support / info here, so thought it was time to give a little back


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mnMark said:


> Hehe...yea
> 
> Not a big poster, but have been playing with the CEs for a while. I love the support / info here, so thought it was time to give a little back


Thanks Mark and welcome to the Club!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for this thread! I had seen the title under the username, but hadn't seen the link  Just signed up for 2 years....I know I don't post alot, but have gotten ALOT of info from here and hope I can add some info in the future


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I renewed last week for my membership that would have expired in September.

It tagged it onto my renew date perfectly....


----------

